# It's vision is based on movement...



## Oldbattleaxe (Jun 5, 2014)

Ok, a little background first. I hold my ss in my left hand and I am left eye dominant. I have about 200 3/8" steel ball bearings, and shoot through the lot of them 3-4 times every evening, so 600 to 800 shots every night. I am using my Scout, with 7 inches of 7/8" TBG. My draw length is 30", and I shoot from 40'.
I aim. I close my dominant eye, and focus on the target, usually a soup can, and aim down the length of the band. I usually miss by about 2 inches or less and nearly always hit just to the right of the target. Once I do land a hit and the can starts to swing, I can usually hit the can 3-5 times in a row. It doesn't matter if the can swings side to side or back and forth, once it's moving, it's much easier to hit. I don't know I'd my off eye just has an easier time holding on to a moving target, or if the rhythmic movement makes timing easier, I just know it works. 
I'm not even sure what my question is, I do watch videos of you guys shooting and try to follow all the advice on holding and releasing the pouch, etc.
I still miss more often than not, but I'm having a lot fun. Any advice to help me zero in a little tighter would be appreciated, and if I'm doing anything wrong, or a change of setup might help, let me know.







As always, my thanks to you all for taking the time to assist an old housewife!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

have you taken into consideration your stance. the way your body is turned toward the target. sounds like you and I have similar draw lengths. but my bands length is about 6 1/4" between the ties. when my shots go to the right too much, that means either my body is turned too much to the right or my slingshot hand is too far to the right. hope it helps.


----------



## Oldbattleaxe (Jun 5, 2014)

I need to make some more band sets tonight, so I'll try the shorter length, and try to adjust my stance tomorrow night. I'm breaking a band just about every night, and I think that has more to do with being new to making them than the amount of use, I hope that improves with experience.
Thanks for the advice!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Do not grip in front of the ammo, also Make sure your frame is paralell to your body. When releasing pull slightly back to insure pouch is straight. Remember smooth movements do not jerk or make any sudden movements, a mm movement at the pouch is inches at the target. The best advice is to keep shooting and things will fall into place. Keep shooting you will be a pro soon


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Since you said; "I am not sure of my question", I will comment on one thing it appears is a curiousity to you. The hit success on a moving target and I will add as it is inferred; "in comparison to a static target."

I have noted in the past that when I had a foam golf ball hung as a target and it would swing from a hit, I would feel surprise that I would hit the swinging target. A significant to and fro arc to boot.

What I feel happens is that with shooting at a swinging target, the intuitive side of the brains comes more into play.

This is the less logical, conscious, figure it out part of the brain, it's the more creative intuitive side of the brain. The logical part of the brain works like; put this here, that there, line this up now when it is all just right, now you can go ahead ( side note FYI, you're not as good a lover if you approach bedroom intimacy in your logical brain)&#8230;&#8230;etc,&#8230;. *OK, now you can shoot process*. I am not saying that with shooting in general our brain doesn't use the logical but we all know the feeling of being in "the zone". That is what I am talking about. We have given our mind and muscles plenty of practice to memorize, we just have to get some of our logical mind out of the way. Obviously the brain has all the information to make the shot but some how, our mental processing of the procedure, taking a shot in this case, I believe we sabotage a lot of our own shots, in our mind. I have noticed this from the earliest of my shooting slingshots in 2010.

You can stop reading or continue reading about what goes on in my head relating to the above info.

As an addition to the above, the last few days I have been shooting more consistently from a 75 foot distance than ever. In trying to find out what is happening, much of the above is what is going on. There is certainly some conscious "logic" going on. Note, I am aiming at a static target. I do notice that part of the aiming and shooting process is logical thought of a few things I need to do, yet, in the part of shooting, the target acquisition and determining when all things are in alignment and when that time to let go of the pouch is, is definitely "less conscious (logical) feeling. When I have that less logical thing going on and get a hit, I get this somewhat bewildering feeling, a sense of, "how is that happening".

That is all for now.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I had to learn to shoot with both eyes open while shooting to compensate for poor vision. Nathan of Flippin Out Slingshots has an excellent video on intuitive shooting. Bill Hays has some great videos also on aiming. One thing I have found is if I keep missing consistently I need to step back and change targets to break my thought process. Tie a white ( easy to see) shoestring vertically and shoot at that. Do not worry if you miss high or low, side to side is what we need to improve. Remember throwing a rock at something , you didn't think how to do it, you just threw it. Rayshot's reply says it all. I struggle with missing a lot, I'm gaining thanks to the generosity of these awesome shooters on the forum. I am also fortunate to have MJ, Jodi and their family to help me, I will never be able to repay their generosity. Good luck, keep me updated on your progress


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

I agree with everything Ray said, but I also think part of it is focus. When shooting at a static target it's easy to get lazy and start phoning it in. When the target is moving you know you have to actually try in order to hit it. You become more focused, more deliberate. If you can summon that focus while shooting at the static target you'll hit it just as well as the moving target. You've shown yourself you have the capability. You just have to get into the right mindset to realize your potential.


----------



## OTT Kinetic Rock (Jun 29, 2014)

Oldbattleaxe said:


> I close my dominant eye,


Why not Change hands and open both eyes..

Would seem logical that in some cases this might help.

Since I've yet to shoot a slingshot, my advice might have very little significance.

But, you shoot a lot everyday, so would it be counter-productive to try switching hands for a while to give your arms a break?

If nothing else it would probably switch sides of the brain and increase both perspectives..

Of course, you are getting advice from a newbie who has yet to test his ability..


----------



## Oldbattleaxe (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks for all the help, Fellow Flippers, I remember now that as a child, archery, shooting and baseball throwing all followed a similar pattern; don't think about it, hit the target, think about it, miss the target. I am trying to keep my dominant eye open now, but it is near impossible to switch to my off hand. I'm also trying different distances, to mix it up. Also I'm turning a bit more towards my target instead of standing at a 90deg angle.
Naturally with all these changes my shooting wasn't as hot as the last night or two, but within a day or two, I'm sure there will be an improvement.
THANKS FOR ALL THE INPUT GUYS, THIS IS THE GREATEST COMMUNITY!


----------



## Dr Dave (Mar 16, 2014)

I also have found that the harder I try the more I miss. Sooo....just relax and let yourself do what you"know" is right.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi Im new to shooting slingshots too . I especially like the advice about relaxing . Thankyou oldbattleax for the topic on aiming i learned alot from all of you .namazu


----------



## justin9900 (Mar 4, 2014)

nice


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

I have same problem, other hand. I'm R handed, R eye dominant, and shoot left handed. But, i don't have the swinging target problem. I shoot consistent center, 2" low. Hit the target @ about 30% rate. Pretty sure i'll never win any real competitions, But i have a BLAST in by backyard !!
Thats my 2 cents worth.
Thnx, Mike


----------

